# GSDx3, a Kelpie, and a Corgi



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Decided to try for group photos today, was fairly successful!

I wish I had moved everyone over to in front of the post, instead of in front of this window...bummer. Also, Kastle please relax your face.









Ok, every other dog, look to your RIGHT. You other two, look to your LEFT.









I REALLY wanted to have them all lined up between each others' ears...but I could not get it. The GSDs have some weird compulsion to vulture hulk and lean to the right... *sigh*









Sometimes, Limit has a pit bull smile. And I love it. Also, the wind was blowing Eden's ear up higher than normal, and making me laugh.









Bones and Ickky. Ickky is so sweet and patient. I hope to bring them back to this bench and shoot another pic when Bones is all grown up.


















A group shot with my kids. I look like crap. I'm sick and we just got done training all three phases of IPO, two of them in the rain.









My group shot before that was wayyyyyy back when Limit was a baby puppy (ew, and I'm 20 lbs heavier)









My darlings lol


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

These are some GREAT shots! I love the one with Bones and Ickky. Ickky is like, seriously? Stop licking me!

I'm impressed that you can get them all to stay and pose. I only have two and getting a picture of them together looking nice and happy is about as easy as finding a unicorn and dragon and then mating them...


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

What a great looking group! Love the pictures!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Great looking crew and super pics!

I find myself more and more fascinated with Kelpies. 

What is your Kelpie like? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

of all the great photos on this site those are truly some of the best. a very well behaved pack you have there!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing photos! They seem so well behaved.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

These are seriously awesome!! What a cool way to set up the group shots, and by the way, you look wonderful  I love Limit's "pittie smile" and that devilish happy face, and Ickky seems like such a nice dog. 

Also, what kind of magic did you use for this?



FG167 said:


> Ok, every other dog, look to your RIGHT. You other two, look to your LEFT.


because holy crap, this is cool!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

What a fantastic pack - they all look amazing


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic shots!!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW! Fabulous!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

These shots are amazing! They all look great!

Ickky is gorgeous! :wub:

I love Eden, she makes me want a Corgi! :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pic-totally looks like the corgi and kelpie are laughing and love the pic of the pup with Ickky-think I want a corgi


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

impressive, very impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, you beat my group pics by a long shot.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

amazing photos!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

These are awesome photos!
Would it be OK if I forwarded these to my daughter? She's been told her dog is half Kelpie, I want her to see yours. Are Kelpies super smart dogs that can open doors and draws?


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice photos. Replace the Kelpie with a Doberman (no offense Kelpie ) and that's a pack I'd love to have. :]


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Those are some seriously cool pictures!!!!!! You have a beautiful pack!! I would love to have a kelpie!!! Fell in love with them after watching the movie Red Dog lol!


----------



## LeCielEstRouge (Jul 4, 2012)

Love x 1,000!!!!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow. Awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> What is your Kelpie like?


He's not like any dog I've ever owned/trained. I was told "Border Collie on crack", but it turns out I'm not a good fit with Border Collies and boy do I love this dog. He's very smart, biddable, handler sensitive, spazzy, nervy, hilarious, fast, drivey, and super fun.



Rei said:


> Also, what kind of magic did you use for this?


Blind luck  Seriously.



LaRen616 said:


> I love Eden, she makes me want a Corgi! :wub:


Eden makes everyone want a Corgi, she's a special little girl 



holland said:


> think I want a corgi


They are super fun little dogs!



GatorDog said:


> Yeah, you beat my group pics by a long shot.


haha, nah! You have a PUPPY to pose! And she does wonderful!



Gretchen said:


> These are awesome photos!
> Would it be OK if I forwarded these to my daughter? She's been told her dog is half Kelpie, I want her to see yours. Are Kelpies super smart dogs that can open doors and draws?


Sure! Actually, if she wants to see from puppyhood to adult, these are all of the photos I've ever taken of Limit HERE. 

Kelpies are super smart. Very comparable to a Border Collie. Big problem solvers, very intelligent, can also be very independent about doing things they think are right. They're not terribly common in the US, unless your daughter lives near some cattle farms?


----------

